# Problème pour installer la commande zenity



## bourbour (9 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour à tous,
Je fais encore une fois appel à vous, ben ouais, vous êtes pas mauvais en vérité! 
Voilà, dans le cadre des cours, je dois installer sur mon mac la commande "zenity" (ou un équivalent)...
Je ne trouve pas de tuto clair sur le net, sinon celui proposé par DarwinPorts, qui ne marche pas chez moi...
Est ce que quelqu'un sait comment je dois procéder pour installer cette commande sur mon ordinateur?
Merci d'avance, 
Cordialement.


----------



## GillesF (9 Octobre 2009)

t'as quoi comme réponse quand tu tentes l'install via darwin?


----------



## bourbour (12 Octobre 2009)

http://zenity.darwinports.com/

Sur ce site, dans la 1ère instruction, je ne trouve pas le répertoire portslocation dans /opt/local/bin/ ...

Du coup je ne vois pas vraiment comment avancer...

Merci du coup de main.
Jérôme B.


----------



## ntx (12 Octobre 2009)

Il faut installer les outils de dév d'Apple puis Mac Ports (qui est le remplaçant de Darwin Ports)


----------



## bourbour (12 Octobre 2009)

Ou est ce que je peux trouver les "Outils de dév d'Apple"?
Qu'est ce que c'est?
Si je télécharge cela, par la suite, je dois suivre le tutoriel d'installation de DarwinPorts?

Merci d'avance,
Jérôme B.


----------



## ntx (12 Octobre 2009)

bourbour a dit:


> Ou est ce que je peux trouver les "Outils de dév d'Apple"?
> Qu'est ce que c'est?


Sur ton DVD de Mac OSX. Il te faut le compilateur car Mac Ports ne fournit que des sources qui sont compilées par l'utilitaire.


> Si je télécharge cela, par la suite, je dois suivre le tutoriel d'installation de DarwinPorts?


Il doit y avoir un tutoriel Mac Ports quelque part, mais grosso modo les deux applications fonctionnent de la même manière.


----------



## bourbour (22 Octobre 2009)

Bonsoir.
Merci de votre aide à tous.

Je pense avoir correctement installé les outils de développement d'Apple, puis avoir plus ou moins suivi la procédure proposé par DarwinPorts, en vain (sudo port install Zenity ou sudo port install OctaveZenity installent plein de trucs, ça fait presque peur).
Je crois que je vais plutôt installer Ubuntu sur le Mac.
Si quelqu'un a un tutoriel clair, je suis preneur, sinon, il doit bien y avoir un prof qui m'apprécie suffisamment pour m'aider ^^

Merci beaucoup à tous.
Jérôme B.


----------



## Marvhardy (11 Décembre 2013)

Bonjours, moi j'ai installer heu... darwin, qui ce nomme TRIX sur mon mac. je voulai cette émulateur pour pouvoir faire tout ce que l'on peut pas faire sur mac mais sur PC. mais j'arrive toujours pas avec ce zenity... mon terminal me dit: 

No arguments given, so tried to start GUI, but zenity not found.
Please install zenity if you want a graphical interface, or 
run with --help for more options.


HELP


----------



## devin plompier (12 Décembre 2013)

Qu'est ce que tu as installé ? Tu ne peux pas avoir installé Darwin, vu que c'est le nom du noyau Mac OS X.
Qu'est-ce que Trix ?


----------



## bompi (13 Décembre 2013)

devin plompier a dit:


> Qu'est ce que tu as installé ? Tu ne peux pas avoir installé Darwin, vu que c'est le nom du noyau Mac OS X.
> Qu'est-ce que Trix ?


Il peut puisque les sources du noyau sont disponibles au téléchargement.


----------



## devin plompier (13 Décembre 2013)

D'accord, mais quel intérêt, vu que c'est déjà installé ?


----------



## bompi (13 Décembre 2013)

Savoir comment ça fonctionne, par exemple (moi, ça m'amuse toujours, ce genre de choses, même si je le fais moins qu'avant...)

Mais il est _aussi_ possible que *Mavhardy* se soit mal exprimé, bien entendu.


----------



## devin plompier (13 Décembre 2013)

Oui, c'est vrai. Mais comme tu dis, je pense qu'il y a un litige de compréhension. Surtout "Darwin, qui s'appelle Trix", j'ai du mal à saisir ce que ça veut dire.


----------



## bompi (13 Décembre 2013)

_Cf._ ici.


----------

